# What is the most unusual insect you have?



## Bunyan van Asten (Mar 20, 2017)

I was wondering what the most unusual insect is that you have, I'm talking things rarer kept than leeches and such.


----------



## Aquarimax (Mar 20, 2017)

Bunyan van Asten said:


> I was wondering what the most unusual insect is that you have, I'm talking things rarer kept than leeches and such.


Do you only want to hear about true insects, or are arachnids,myriapods, etc. included as well?


----------



## Bunyan van Asten (Mar 20, 2017)

Aquarimax said:


> Do you only want to hear about true insects, or are arachnids,myriapods, etc. included as well?


Any invert actually, but it's usually that insects themselves container the biggest variety.


----------



## EulersK (Mar 20, 2017)

I often have Solifugae species, but man are they hard to keep alive for some reason. I find them in the yard often, and I've been refining my care as time goes on. I currently have one that's pushing 6 months in my care, which is the longest I've kept one alive.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## GingerC (Mar 20, 2017)

EulersK said:


> I often have Solifugae species, but man are they hard to keep alive for some reason. I find them in the yard often, and I've been refining my care as time goes on. I currently have one that's pushing 6 months in my care, which is the longest I've kept one alive.


I was wondering if anyone kept those! They're neat little guys, that's for sure.

The most unusual thing I keep is a ladybug larva.  The only reason that's unusual compared to my other inverts is that I can't even find a caresheet mentioning any feeders for them besides aphids and sugar water. There are no aphids my yard and yet there are ladybugs, so there's something they're eating and I will find it. I've been adding plants, sticks, and dirt at random in the hopes of finding mites. :/


----------



## EulersK (Mar 20, 2017)

GingerC said:


> The most unusual thing I keep is a ladybug larva.  The only reason that's unusual compared to my other inverts is that I can't even find a caresheet mentioning any feeders for them besides aphids and sugar water. There are no aphids my yard and yet there are ladybugs, so there's something they're eating and I will find it. I've been adding plants, sticks, and dirt at random in the hopes of finding mites. :/


Have you tried springtails? My only worry is that ladybugs aren't exactly fast, and springtails would likely get away.


----------



## GingerC (Mar 20, 2017)

EulersK said:


> Have you tried springtails? My only worry is that ladybugs aren't exactly fast, and springtails would likely get away.


I was thinking I'd try some next time I went to the pet store and see if the larva will eat them. In the meantime, it's sustaining itself on mites and honey, and if it doesn't work out at least I can let it go.


----------



## Bunyan van Asten (Mar 21, 2017)

EulersK said:


> I often have Solifugae species, but man are they hard to keep alive for some reason. I find them in the yard often, and I've been refining my care as time goes on. I currently have one that's pushing 6 months in my care, which is the longest I've kept one alive.


You have those things Where you live do much that you can just take them from your yard?!


----------



## EulersK (Mar 21, 2017)

Bunyan van Asten said:


> You have those things Where you live do much that you can just take them from your yard?!


The desert is a beautiful place

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Mar 21, 2017)

EulersK said:


> I often have Solifugae species, but man are they hard to keep alive for some reason. I find them in the yard often, and I've been refining my care as time goes on. I currently have one that's pushing 6 months in my care, which is the longest I've kept one alive.


I am SO jealous right now...
The Netherlands don't have much to offer in terms of crazy insects/inverts due to being rather cold and rainy and densely populated. You'd have to look really hard for an insect that is larger than my thumb...

Reactions: Sad 1 | Love 1


----------



## Nephila Edulis (Apr 14, 2017)

The strangest invert I keep is probably a blue garden flatworm. They're probably the slowest predators on earth but they're relentless, sorta like a zombie. One also appeared with a red sphere next to it this morning. I have absolutely no idea what it is but I have a suspicion that it's what some people where calling an "egg cocoon" but the pictures of egg cocoons they had were black.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lucashank (Apr 14, 2017)

EulersK said:


> I often have Solifugae species, but man are they hard to keep alive for some reason. I find them in the yard often, and I've been refining my care as time goes on. I currently have one that's pushing 6 months in my care, which is the longest I've kept one alive.


I kept some of the native ones from here for nearly a year, but I'm fairly certain most if not all were males. I remember reading about keepers commonly having them die quickly (days to weeks), so I experimented a little. I kept them in small containers like deli cups in my garage next to the swamp cooler. The temperature ranged from 60-70F and the humidity was high. I gave them tons of substrate to burrow, and only fed them maybe once a month, and a small cricket at that. I also kept them in damp coco fiber. This was more than ten years ago, so i'm sure that things have changed, but when I saw everyone keeping them in temperatures of 80F+, feeding weekly (or more), kept super dry, and also with only a wood hide, and failing miserably, I figured I would try nearly the opposite.
Although, surprisingly, I haven't seen a solifugid in the US for a couple years. Last one I saw was a crazy fast, lanky dude in Bahrain.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lucashank (Apr 14, 2017)

Nephila Edulis said:


> The strangest invert I keep is probably a blue garden flatworm. They're probably the slowest predators on earth but they're relentless, sorta like a zombie. One also appeared with a red sphere next to it this morning. I have absolutely no idea what it is but I have a suspicion that it's what some people where calling an "egg cocoon" but the pictures of egg cocoons they had were black.


I used to keep planarians when I was much younger for "scientific" purposes. Very interesting creatures. Did you catch your flatworm?


----------



## Nephila Edulis (Apr 14, 2017)

Lucashank said:


> I used to keep planarians when I was much younger for "scientific" purposes. Very interesting creatures. Did you catch your flatworm?


Yes I caught it under a piece of wood in my shed. They're everywhere around here. I've also seen a brown species with a yellow stripe around here


----------



## shutout2000 (Apr 14, 2017)

Most people think keeping earwigs is wierd, however I keep and enjoy them.
http://www.insectboards.com/t3-earwig-journal
 That's my journal on them

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## klawfran3 (Apr 14, 2017)

I raise plecopterans and megalopterans from larvae. It's difficult but very fun when you have an adult hatch out.


----------



## Nephila Edulis (Apr 14, 2017)

shutout2000 said:


> Most people think keeping earwigs is wierd, however I keep and enjoy them.
> http://www.insectboards.com/t3-earwig-journal
> That's my journal on them


Earwigs are pet holes. I have a single predatory earwig and he never leaves his burrow, luckily it made its burrow right agianst the plastic of his tub, still pretty cool to watch hunt though

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## VolkswagenBug (Apr 15, 2017)

I've kept earwigs, which you could consider unusual. I've also kept small polydesmids. I'm also planning to purchase a _Stenopelmatus _and some polyxenids from Bugs in Cyberspace tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nephila Edulis (Apr 15, 2017)

klawfran3 said:


> I raise plecopterans and megalopterans from larvae. It's difficult but very fun when you have an adult hatch out.


I remember ages ago I picked up a magazine about megalopterans. At the time I thought they were pretty scary looking, now I wish I could keep some


----------



## Smokehound714 (Apr 15, 2017)

This guy was probably one of the coolest things ive ever owned.  He was awesome












Neobarrettia spinosa



__ Smokehound714
__ Apr 15, 2017
__ 11



						Mature male

Reactions: Like 16 | Love 1


----------



## VolkswagenBug (Apr 15, 2017)

What is that? I want one!


----------



## Czech prime (Apr 15, 2017)

One of my Unidentified sp. ABC Nui Chua had a really bad molt so sadly that's probably the weirdest looking thing i have 

Otherwise i'd have to say Heteropteryx dilatata's are quite unusual


----------



## Salmon (Apr 15, 2017)

Smokehound714 said:


> This guy was probably one of the coolest things ive ever owned.  He was awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's so shiny! Is he US native or import?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokehound714 (Apr 15, 2017)

Neobarrettia spinosa, the Greater Arid Land Katydid.  In north america, found in texas, new mexico, and arizona.  most abundant in Mesquite bosque habitat and oak woodland.

 The Lesser arid land katydid- Neobarrettia victoriae is found in texas, oklahoma, and kansas in similar habitat

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nephila Edulis (Apr 17, 2017)

Smokehound714 said:


> Neobarrettia spinosa, the Greater Arid Land Katydid.  In north america, found in texas, new mexico, and arizona.  most abundant in Mesquite bosque habitat and oak woodland.
> 
> The Lesser arid land katydid- Neobarrettia victoriae is found in texas, oklahoma, and kansas in similar habitat


That beautiful thing makes me want to get into katydids more than I already did


----------



## CyrusP (Apr 19, 2017)

I'm a newbie so the coolest thing I have would be my 5" Narceus Americanus (milipede).  I went hiking with the dog in the hills and found some logs which I turned over and saw 3 of them lying there.  I quickly snatched them up with some leaves and a piece of bark that was near them.  When I got home, after placing them into their new home with the piece of bark, I noticed there were 3 baby milipedes and a bunch of eggs attached to it!.  Still waiting for them to hatch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VolkswagenBug (Apr 19, 2017)

CyrusP said:


> I'm a newbie so the coolest thing I have would be my 5" Narceus Americanus (milipede).  I went hiking with the dog in the hills and found some logs which I turned over and saw 3 of them lying there.  I quickly snatched them up with some leaves and a piece of bark that was near them.  When I got home, after placing them into their new home with the piece of bark, I noticed there were 3 baby milipedes and a bunch of eggs attached to it!.  Still waiting for them to hatch.


Whoa, you found a 5 inch _N. americanus_? The largest I've seen was 4 inches, and that was a pet.


----------



## basin79 (Apr 19, 2017)

Mine are my Psytalla Horrida aka giant spiny assassin bugs. Here's my adult.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 2


----------



## VolkswagenBug (Apr 19, 2017)

basin79 said:


> Mine are my Psytalla Horrida aka giant spiny assassin bugs. Here's my adult.


Ah, I want one of these really bad. I wish their bite wasn't so scary.

Reactions: Clarification Please 1


----------



## basin79 (Apr 19, 2017)

VolkswagenBug said:


> Ah, I want one of these really bad. I wish their bite wasn't so scary.


Why are you worried about their bite, you're not sharing a bed with them? Plus they're hardly bullet ants, scolopendra or an OW T. 

If you like them get some. Absolutely nothing to worry about.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VolkswagenBug (Apr 19, 2017)

basin79 said:


> you're not sharing a bed with them?


Yes I am! 
For real, though, I'm just worried that it'll escape while I'm feeding it eventually and then bite me. Plus, there's not much info on how bad their bite is in comparison to other assassins, so I don't want to take that risk. I'm a bit paranoid, that's all.
Plus, the worst sting or bite I've ever experienced was a bee sting, lol. I have a Jerusalem Cricket and that's the most dangerous thing I own. So I'm a bit of a safety stickler.


----------



## basin79 (Apr 19, 2017)

VolkswagenBug said:


> Yes I am!
> For real, though, I'm just worried that it'll escape while I'm feeding it eventually and then bite me. Plus, there's not much info on how bad their bite is in comparison to other assassins, so I don't want to take that risk. I'm a bit paranoid, that's all.
> Plus, the worst sting or bite I've ever experienced was a bee sting, lol. I have a Jerusalem Cricket and that's the most dangerous thing I own. So I'm a bit of a safety stickler.


CALM DOWN. There extremely easy to deal with. They're not like spiders. They're SLOW in comparison.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Umbra (Apr 19, 2017)

Terrestrial ribbon worms:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## VolkswagenBug (Apr 19, 2017)

basin79 said:


> CALM DOWN. There extremely easy to deal with. They're not like spiders. They're SLOW in comparison.


Jeez, dude. I get it, no need to (figuratively) yell.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Salmonsaladsandwich (Apr 19, 2017)

Assassins aren't very aggressive. Maybe i'm just being stupid, but I feel quite comfortable putting my hands near my P. biguttatus and have handled large nymphs and teneral adults.


Smokehound714's katydid looks more like Neobarretia victoriae than N. spinosa. Victoriae has paler, pinker eyes compared to spinosa's red eyes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## VolkswagenBug (Apr 19, 2017)

Yeah, I've heard that it's mainly wheel bugs who are aggressive. I think it varies by the individual, like tarantula temperament.


----------



## Tleilaxu (Apr 20, 2017)

@Cheshire and I used to keep Polistes species wasps, they can actually be quite engaging. Both he and I have also written articles on their care but they are likely buried in the archives.


----------



## Salmonsaladsandwich (Apr 21, 2017)

I've also kept Polistes, and made a number of failed attempts to raise Dolichovespula queens.

The most unusual insects i've kept in the past would probably be the two times I kept mantisflies. (Specifically a brown species that resembles a Polistes wasp, though they vary wildly in size depending on the spider eggsac they parasitized and neither of mine were large enough to pull the disguise off.) They don't live very long but they're fascinating while they last and quite similar to a tiny mantis. They aren't particularly skittish and don't fly readily either, so they can even be handled like a mantis. My favorite feature is the way they constantly wave their antennae up and down in a scissor motion.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ratmosphere (Apr 21, 2017)

Stag beetles and rhinoceros beetles.


----------



## Smokehound714 (Apr 23, 2017)

Salmonsaladsandwich said:


> Assassins aren't very aggressive. Maybe i'm just being stupid, but I feel quite comfortable putting my hands near my P. biguttatus and have handled large nymphs and teneral adults.
> 
> 
> Smokehound714's katydid looks more like Neobarretia victoriae than N. spinosa. Victoriae has paler, pinker eyes compared to spinosa's red eyes.


Definitely not victoriae.  Both can have red eyes.  Note the front of the pronotum, how it has a black edge- this is the key difference.  Victoriae lacks this dark edge entirely.


----------



## The wolf (Jun 4, 2017)

Ive kept many many katydids but we call them bush crickets not impressive ones though ive kept three leeches ocypus olens larvea and adult caddisflies im going to try some hoverflies and lace wings ive had many moths but their not so odd ive had mayflies dragonflies damsleflies and finaly ive tried some harvestmen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude (Jun 5, 2017)

For my roaches, the most unusual species I have is probably _Corydidarum pygmaea_, for beetles, probably _Embaphion muricatum_, and for isopods, probably my _Oniscus asellus_ "Mardi Gras".


----------



## VolkswagenBug (Jun 6, 2017)

My collection of strange insects has increased substantially since my last post. Now, I'd say my strangest ones are _Polyxenida sp._, _Stenopelmatus sp., _and _Auturus evides._

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MoranDisciple (Mar 28, 2019)

The website domain is for sale, think you could post that journal somewhere else? I'd really like to read it. Never even heard of a predatory earwig but now I'm burning with curiosity.


----------



## MoranDisciple (Mar 28, 2019)

shutout2000 said:


> Most people think keeping earwigs is wierd, however I keep and enjoy them.
> http://www.insectboards.com/t3-earwig-journal
> That's my journal on them


The website is gone. Could you post the journal somewhere, I really want to learn about predatory earwigs. For example, are they communal? What size prey can they take?


----------



## The Mantis Menagerie (Apr 4, 2019)

Since @MoranDisciple awakened this thread and brought it to my attention, I must share my most unusual insects. My most uncommon insects are probably my Penthe pimela beetles. Another uncommonly bred species I have is Cicindela sexguttata. Something that I have never seen mentioned about Cicindela is that they love hand-feeding and are really cute (or maybe my individual is unusual).

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Apr 4, 2019)

The Mantis Menagerie said:


> Since @MoranDisciple awakened this thread and brought it to my attention, I must share my most unusual insects. My most uncommon insects are probably my Penthe pimela beetles. Another uncommonly bred species I have is Cicindela sexguttata. Something that I have never seen mentioned about Cicindela is that they love hand-feeding and are really cute (or maybe my individual is unusual).
> View attachment 304533


Beautiful little beetle

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## pannaking22 (Apr 4, 2019)

While I don't have them yet, I'll be trying my hand with _Amblycheila hoversoni_ this year. Weirdest thing I've kept to this point though has probably been _Neobarrettia victoriae_, the smaller version of Smokehound's _N. spinosa_.


----------



## MoranDisciple (Apr 4, 2019)

pannaking22 said:


> While I don't have them yet, I'll be trying my hand with _Amblycheila hoversoni_ this year. Weirdest thing I've kept to this point though has probably been _Neobarrettia victoriae_, the smaller version of Smokehound's _N. spinosa_.


I've been interested in the _Neobarrettia_ genus for a while but no one at the Hamburg reptile show has them. How was your experience with them? Growth rates, aggressiveness, breeding, that sort of thing?


----------



## pannaking22 (Apr 4, 2019)

MoranDisciple said:


> I've been interested in the _Neobarrettia_ genus for a while but no one at the Hamburg reptile show has them. How was your experience with them? Growth rates, aggressiveness, breeding, that sort of thing?


Mine was an adult male, so I can't speak for growth rates or anything like that. Wasn't necessarily aggressive, but it did definitely have an attitude problem. I'm hoping to collect a few this year and get some pairs. It's a genus that really should be more available in the hobby, but I don't think enough is known about them to get them growing and reproducing consistently in the hobby.


----------



## mantisfan101 (Apr 4, 2019)

These guys-


----------



## The Mantis Menagerie (Apr 4, 2019)

mantisfan101 said:


> View attachment 304545
> 
> These guys-


I really want D. tityus! I know they live in my area, but I have only ever found one sickly larva.


----------



## velvetundergrowth (Apr 28, 2019)

Not an insect, or even an arthropod, but the most unusual I have kept is _Peripatoides novaezealandiae_ for just over a year.

I've also kept some pretty unusual Insects and Arachnids such as _Phyllium phillipinicum _and _Diadema medius._


----------



## Andrea82 (Apr 28, 2019)

velvetunderground said:


> Not an insect, or even an arthropod, but the most unusual I have kept is _Peripatoides novaezealandiae_ for just over a year.
> 
> I've also kept some pretty unusual Insects and Arachnids such as _Phyllium phillipinicum _and _Diadema medius._


I've kept P.philipinicum too, funny little creatures. They take ages to hatch though, and mine were quite picky about food. Finding a reasonably quality bramble leaves in februari is...hard. And that is usually when they hatch, at least, mine did. 

I would like to keep an Amblypygid some day, but I don't have the space to house them comfortably at the moment.


----------



## Rhino1 (Apr 29, 2019)

Andrea82 said:


> I've kept P.philipinicum too, funny little creatures


What are those?


----------



## velvetundergrowth (Apr 29, 2019)

Rhino1 said:


> What are those?


A very fascinating and beautiful member of the stick insect family.
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phylliidae#/media/File:LeafInsect.jpg

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Apr 29, 2019)

Rhino1 said:


> What are those?


Leaf insects, sort of like Australia's Extatosoma tiaratum but in the form of a leaf and no prickly spines 
They both belong to the Phasmid family

Reactions: Like 2


----------

